# 2013 Nissan Pathfinder Concept Video First Look: 2012 Detroit Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Taking a page out of Ford's playbook, Nissan appears ready to follow suit in the move from SUVs to crossovers announcing that the 2013 Pathfinder will ride on a car-based unibody platform rather than a body-on-frame truck chassis. Over a year ago, Ford made a similar switch with its new Explorer.

As a concept Nissan hasn't released many specifics about the car but has said it will be powered by a V6 with a CVT transmission and will continue to offer seating for seven. For more on the new 2013 Nissan Pathfinder concept check out AutoGuide's first look video from the floor of the Detroit Auto Show below.

More: *2013 Nissan Pathfinder Concept Video First Look: 2012 Detroit Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like an overgrown Nissan Rogue! While it might be a good vehicle, it shouldn't wear the "Pathfinder" name. It's an insult to what the Pathfinder should be.


----------

